# Can't transfer/access file FreeBSD - Win7



## blues90 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I need a hand, I have installed FreeBSD in my virtual box which running in my Windows 7 laptop. (I'm new in Open source). The problem is, I want to access or transfer files between FreeBSD which is running in virtual box to my windows 7. How can I do that? 

P.s: my teacher asked me to use the command line. I didn't install a GUI for FreeBSD in virtual box.


----------



## freethread (Jan 11, 2012)

You can use a SSH console like PuTTY to connect to the guest FreeBSD in vbox in the same way of a remote machine. In the PuTTY package the pscp program acts like Unix scp, use it to copy files from/to the guest OS. Before this verify if you can ping it.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 11, 2012)

Or, install WinSCP on the Windows side of things, and use that to connect to the FreeBSD machine (it connects via SSH/SCP/SFTP).  That gives you a pretty GUI where you can drag/drop files between the two systems.


----------



## freethread (Jan 11, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Or, install WinSCP on the Windows side of things, and use that to connect to the FreeBSD machine (it connects via SSH/SCP/SFTP).  That gives you a pretty GUI where you can drag/drop files between the two systems.



yes, WinSCP it's better, someone just mentioned it in the past, I always forgot about it.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 12, 2012)

emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions has a shared folder feature (untested by me).

There's also net/rsync, which works fine for copying from a Windows machine with Cygwin to FreeBSD.  Apparently it's possible to run an sshd server on Cygwin to go the other way, too (also untested by me).


----------



## blues90 (Jan 12, 2012)

freethread said:
			
		

> yes, WinSCP it's better, someone just mentioned it in the past, I always forgot about it.



Thank you to both of you guys. I have downloaded it in order to do as what you advise, but I don't know how to use the WinSCP. Can you show me the steps?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2012)

Connect to your virtual machine the same way you would connect using PuTTY. It's not rocket science.


----------

